# 27,5" Scale Bariton to Drop C?



## Baco (Dec 6, 2009)

I really love my Hufschmid T6 Baritone guitar but since we don't play any tracks in B with my new band, but quite some tracks in Drop C I'd like to tune my Bariton to Drop C. I know, it's the world upside down, but has anyone done this already? Any tips for string gauges? All the help is welcome here, I don't want to screw up this guitar


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 6, 2009)

Should be doable. I've got a 26.25" scale guitar tuned to D standard with 10-52 gauge strings, and it feels great. Maybe start with a 9-46 set, and put something like a 50 or 52 on the bottom?


----------



## Apophis (Dec 6, 2009)

nothing will happened  use strings you like and you will be 100% happy


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 6, 2009)

You won't screw it up. I have the top 6 strings on my 9-string tuned UP to G standard at 27.5" and it's fine. I would probably start with a stock 10-52 set and go from there.


----------



## Baco (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks guys! I have a Dean Markley LTHB (10-52) set here, maybe I should try this out? I love the way she plays now (Drop A tuning with Patrick's La Bella Custom set on it), I should check the gauges, though


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 6, 2009)

As long as you have the right gauges you should be fine.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 6, 2009)

Baco said:


> Thanks guys! I have a Dean Markley LTHB (10-52) set here, maybe I should try this out? I love the way she plays now (Drop A tuning with Patrick's La Bella Custom set on it), I should check the gauges, though



That should be a very good start. You'll probably end up wanting either a heavier 6th string or a lighter first 5 strings after awhile, but it's a good starting point especially if you already have them.


----------



## Baco (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys, you gave me just the confidence boost I needed to get this going


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 7, 2009)

"normal" tunings are absolute WIN on baritone guitars. drop C will sound amazing on that thing 

go for it! i´d get a .52 and then use the other 5 strings from a set of strings that are one noth thinner. use a .48 or .46 set of strings, and replace the lowest string with a .52, if that makes any sense. i experimented with this on my baritone (28" scale), and i couldn´t get a .52 set of strings up to drop C without the highest strings being too tight. it ended up in drop Bb, where it was perfect.

if you can get a heavy lows light highs type set of strings though, then that would work. .52-.09 for example.


----------



## Baco (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok, now I'm definately going for this  It's a shame that I wouldn't be using the T6 Baritone with my new band since that's where most of my time goes to at the moment. I have a 10-52 (Dean Markley LTHB) set that I'm throwing on the guitar on thursday (I'm off to see Rammstein in Paris tomorrow) and if all goes well I'm rehearsing with the guitar on friday!


----------



## metalfoundry (Dec 11, 2009)

I believe it will be just ok


----------



## Baritone ETE (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey bro...i tune my ESP Baritone to drop C and I love it. I recorded every guitar track with that guitar for my bands new CD. I ran it through a Mesa Boogie Duel Rec. head..and it sounded so amazing. Great hard rock/metal sound. Check it out www.myspace.com/engineeringtheenemy Adam Ruppel (guitarist from the band SYSTEMATIC/ Elektra records..signed by Lars Ulrich of Metallica) recorded/produced/mixed/mastered the album. Amazing quality recording


----------



## Baco (Dec 17, 2009)

Baritone ETE said:


> Hey bro...i tune my ESP Baritone to drop C and I love it. I recorded every guitar track with that guitar for my bands new CD. I ran it through a Mesa Boogie Duel Rec. head..and it sounded so amazing. Great hard rock/metal sound. Check it out www.myspace.com/engineeringtheenemy Adam Ruppel (guitarist from the band SYSTEMATIC/ Elektra records..signed by Lars Ulrich of Metallica) recorded/produced/mixed/mastered the album. Amazing quality recording



I'll check that link out for sure  Thanks for your reply. Which string gauges do you use for that? I tried a 10-52 to start with but that 10 and 52 were too sloppy for me. I tried an online string tension calculator and a 11 should be better as would a 56 (or maybe a bit thicker too).


----------



## Rick (Dec 17, 2009)

Baritone ETE said:


> Hey bro...i tune my ESP Baritone to drop C and I love it. I recorded every guitar track with that guitar for my bands new CD. I ran it through a Mesa Boogie Duel Rec. head..and it sounded so amazing. Great hard rock/metal sound. Check it out Engineering the Enemy -Songs from NEW ablum up NOW on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads Adam Ruppel (guitarist from the band SYSTEMATIC/ Elektra records..signed by Lars Ulrich of Metallica) recorded/produced/mixed/mastered the album. Amazing quality recording



Wow, shameless plug.


----------



## AeonSolus (Dec 17, 2009)

Baritone ETE said:


> Hey bro...i tune my ESP Baritone to drop C and I love it. I recorded every guitar track with that guitar for my bands new CD. I ran it through a Mesa Boogie Duel Rec. head..and it sounded so amazing. Great hard rock/metal sound. Check it out www.myspace.com/engineeringtheenemy Adam Ruppel (guitarist from the band SYSTEMATIC/ Elektra records..signed by Lars Ulrich of Metallica) recorded/produced/mixed/mastered the album. Amazing quality recording


----------



## Baco (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm cool with it, as long as I get some more info on the string gauges


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 17, 2009)

Rick said:


> Wow, shameless plug.



Right? Not to mention its his first and only post


----------



## Triple-J (Dec 17, 2009)

When I made the switch from baritone 6's to 7 string I considered selling my baritone's but I figured I'd try them in standard tuning and they sound great I use both of them tuned to D standard now and if I buy another guitar for standard tuning it will be a baritone.

It's also worth noting that there's a company called Soloway who make 6 strings for standard tuning but they only make them in 27" scale.
Soloway Guitars - Home


----------



## Cyclik (Dec 19, 2009)

I am running my 8-string 30.5 inch-scaled baritone in e-standart with low B and F sharp using 10-46-65-80 and eventually using 11-52-65-80 for same tuning and I haven't experienced any problems with that.

If you are going for high D to low C on a 27.5 6-stringer, you, probably, can go with strings till 13-56, i think.


----------

